

Steve Jobs' last big project: The next iPhone - fiesycal
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13924_3-20120919-64/steve-jobs-last-big-project-the-next-iphone/

======
gareim
The next iPhone is going to be slimmer, lighter, faster, bigger screen, has
4G, runs iOS 6, and will come in capacities of 16gb, 32gb, and 64gb.

Oh look, I can be an analyst too. And if some of those features don't make it
into the next iPhone, I'll just say it's being considered for the next one.

------
phil
Those wacky analysts. They say the darnedest things!

------
emehrkay
Why would it be called the five when it would be the sixth one? The four
wasn't the third one.

~~~
oxtopus
I've been wondering about that myself.

iPhone (1) -> 3G (2) -> 3GS (3) -> 4 (4) -> 4S (4) -> ??? (5)

The 3G made sense as it isn't the third iPhone, it just marked the transition
to 3G. 4 Made sense as it was actually the fourth. The 3GS and 4S were both
regarded as minor upgrades, but otherwise aesthetically identical to the
previous generation.

It actually wouldn't surprise me if the next version were "iPhone 4G", or
something completely different altogether.

On that note, with Steve gone and running out of large cats, it's time for a
new naming scheme for OS X as well.

~~~
jaredsohn
> The 3GS and 4S were both regarded as minor upgrades, but otherwise
> aesthetically identical to the previous generation, and released in the fall
> (as opposed to summer).

Not true. The 3GS came out on June 19, 2009
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPhone_3GS>). I'm pretty sure that the 4S is
the first iPhone to not come out in the summer.

~~~
oxtopus
Ah, you're right! Comment updated.

------
dasil003
I'm not buying this at all. As far as I'm concerned this is just link baiting
without any insider information at all.

For the record, I don't believe the next iPhone will be slimmer or have a
larger screen. The former because it detracts from camera quality, and the
latter because it becomes unwieldy in your hand and in your pocket. These are
just the obvious things that analysts like to posit.

------
awflick
The apple rumour mills are already spinning at full speed for this one. Only 9
months to go! or is it 10 months?

